# WQHD oder 100+ Hz?



## LePetit (24. Juli 2015)

Hey ho!

Ich suche einen Monitor für meine GTX 980! 
Ich hab mich mal in anderen Themen hier im Forum und im Internet Informiert und stecke jetzt in einer Art Dilema :/ 
Ich besitze im Moment einen billig 24 zoll monitor von Acer der unbedingt ausgetauscht werden muss. Aber gegen was? Einen IPS WQHD Monitor oder doch ein "Gaming only" Orinetierter Monitor mit hoheh refresh-rates? 
Ich spiele wenig Shooter und eher RPG's wie Witcher 3."RPG-shooter" wie GTA V, Far Cry etc. und mein Budget liegt max. 400€. Lieber weniger mehr auf keinen Fall! Leider bekomme ich ja nicht beide Features für das Geld. Also welches ist zu bevorzugen? Was meint ihr und auf was spielt ihr? 
Ich freue mich auf Antworten 

LG Petit

P.S. Ich denke das ich in zukunft (nächsten Sommer ) mein Monitor setup erweitern werde mit einem high refresh-rate und WQHD in einem Monitor wie z.b dem neuen SWIFT der ja iwann released wird


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juli 2015)

Such doch einfach nach einem gut übertaktbaren WQHD-IPS Monitor. Die Korea-Teile für 250€ gingen zum Beispiel großteils auf 110Hz.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (24. Juli 2015)

Daher du kaum Shooter spielst würde ich du WQHD gehen,  wenn du gesagt hättest, du spielst den ganzen Tag CS, BF oä. dann würde ich eher die 114Hz nehmen, weil gerade bei Shootern ist der Unterschied mehr als deutlich!


----------



## LePetit (24. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Such doch einfach nach einem gut übertaktbaren WQHD-IPS Monitor. Die Korea-Teile für 250€ gingen zum Beispiel großteils auf 110Hz.



"Einfach"  Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt Schwierigkeiten etwas "gutes" bzw. vertrauenswürdiges zu finden...
Hast du Erfahrungen mit so einen und/oder kannst mir einen Empfehlen?




DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Daher du kaum Shooter spielst würde ich du WQHD gehen,  wenn du gesagt hättest, du spielst den ganzen Tag CS, BF oä. dann würde ich eher die 114Hz nehmen, weil gerade bei Shootern ist der Unterschied mehr als deutlich!


Ja stimmt, aber ich habe von einigen Leuten gehört bzw. gelesen wie toll 144hz auch im Alltag wären und "das sie nie wieder 60hz nutzen würden" etc., was mich dann schon nachdenklich gemacht hat.


----------



## jkox11 (24. Juli 2015)

LePetit schrieb:


> "Einfach"  Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt Schwierigkeiten etwas "gutes" bzw. vertrauenswürdiges zu finden...
> Hast du Erfahrungen mit so einen und/oder kannst mir einen Empfehlen?



Viel Spass beim Lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur meinen alten FHD (lustigerweise auch Acer) von 60 auf 75Hz gebracht. Das ist ein sehr schön weiches Spielgefühl gewesen. In einem RPG ist das aber wohl weniger wichtig als gute Darstellung von Farben und Details.

Am populärsten ist der Qnix QX2710, aber den gibt/gab es auch in mehreren Versionen, bei denen dich jemand anders beraten müsste.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

LePetit schrieb:


> Ich spiele wenig Shooter und eher RPG's wie Witcher 3, GTA V, Far Cry etc. und mein Budget liegt max. 400€. Lieber weniger mehr auf keinen Fall! Leider bekomme ich ja nicht beide Features für das Geld. Also welches ist zu bevorzugen? Was meint ihr und auf was spielt ihr?


Farcry und GTA sind bei dir RPGs?
Für mich sind das eher Shooter.
Reichen dir denn die 60Hz bis jetzt?


----------



## jkox11 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich seh GTA aber auch eher als RPG


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juli 2015)

LePetit schrieb:


> "Einfach"  Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt Schwierigkeiten etwas "gutes" bzw. vertrauenswürdiges zu finden...
> Hast du Erfahrungen mit so einen und/oder kannst mir einen Empfehlen?



Ich habe Erfahrung damit und kann sie nur stark empfehlen. 

Wenn du beim richtigen Shop kaufst, gibts da keine Probleme. Du musst dabei auf das richtige Modell achten, so eines z.B: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS Panel PC Monitor | eBay

Das einzige Manko was es gibt, ist das der Standfuß nicht gerade die beste Qualität hat. Er besteht aus Plastik und der Monitor ist schon etwas wackeliger als die Markenprodukte von Asus, Acer usw.
Aber du wirst sonst nirgends einen so günstigen WQHD Monitor mit Samsung IPS Panel (PLS) und möglicher Übertaktbarkeit von bis zu 120 Hz finden. Es sei aber angemerkt, dass es bezüglich OC eine deutliche Streuung gibt. Die meisten machen 96 Hz locker mit, aber nur wenige 110 Hz oder 120 Hz.

Der Support vom Shop selber ist auch super, schreiben schnell zurück und sind sehr freundlich, sollte es wirklich Probleme geben denke ich sind sie sehr entgegenkommend. 

Und ich muss echt sagen, dass Bild ist der Hammer...will nie wieder ohne IPS-Panel und auch nicht mehr unter WQHD spielen. 
Blöd, dass ich auf der Arbeit zwei TN-Panel Schirme mit FullHD habe.


----------



## LePetit (24. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur meinen alten FHD (lustigerweise auch Acer) von 60 auf 75Hz gebracht. Das ist ein sehr schön weiches Spielgefühl gewesen. In einem RPG ist das aber wohl weniger wichtig als gute Darstellung von Farben und Details.
> 
> Am populärsten ist der Qnix QX2710, aber den gibt/gab es auch in mehreren Versionen, bei denen dich jemand anders beraten müsste.



Von dem Qnix hab ich schon gelesen, was mich bei dem aber Abschreckt sind die 30ms inputlag :/  
Lassen sich denn generell alle Monitore übertakten? Dann könnte ich mir ja einen WQHD bei Amazon holen und auf 100Hz aufdrehen  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Farcry und GTA sind bei dir RPGs?
> Für mich sind das eher Shooter.
> Reichen dir denn die 60Hz bis jetzt?



Ist korrigiert! Hoffe du fühlst dich jetzt wohler  
Da ich noch nie einen 100+Hz Monitor richtig getestet hab fehlt mir der Vergleich.  Ich kenne es einfach nicht besser :heuel: Aber ich merke auf jedenfall, dass die Fenster beim Bewegen schwammig aussehen und bei schnellen Szenen in Game verschwimmt alles und wird undeutlich.


----------



## claster17 (24. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Am populärsten ist der Qnix QX2710, aber den gibt/gab es auch in mehreren Versionen, bei denen dich jemand anders beraten müsste.



Im Falle des QNIX die Variante nehmen, die als Eingang nur einen DVI hat. Nur diese Version lässt sich auch echt übertakten.
Bin mit meinem QX2710 größtenteils zufrieden. Läuft mit 110Hz und der Unterschied zu 60Hz ist zum Teil deutlich sichtbar (einfaches Fenster verschieben in Windows). Tearing wird dadurch auch weniger bemerkbar. Der einzige Nachteil beim Übertakten ist, dass man den Bildschirm neu kalibrieren muss, weil insbesondere der Gammawert stark verschoben wird.

Meiner Meinung nach absolut spieletauglich


----------



## McRoll (24. Juli 2015)

WQHD und 120 Hz+ muss sich doch nicht mehr ausschließen.
Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central zum Beispiel.
Asus MG279Q Review - TFT Central oder das hier.

Musst dir nur die genauen technischen Daten durchlesen. Jom79 meinte dass einer von denen einen recht hohen Inputlag hat. Aber generell gibts in diesem Bereich schon einige Bildschirme, falls du auch TN Panels akzeptierst wird die Auswahl noch größer.

P.S. Vom Bildschirmübertakten würde ich die Finger lassen. Ein Bildschirm hat man ja üblicherweise länger als eine Grafikkarte und hier fällt die reduzierte Lebensdauer durch Komponentenüberbeanspruchung eher ins Gewicht, zudem sich viele Exemplare nicht mehr als 10- 20 Hz höhertakten lassen (mit Ausnahme der QNIX). PCGH hat das in einer der letzten Ausgaben testweise durchgeführt. 

Lieber gleich ein Gerät das daarauf ausgelegt ist, wenn man am falschen Ende spart hat man womöglich nur Ärger.


----------



## LePetit (24. Juli 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Im Falle des QNIX die Variante nehmen, die als Eingang nur einen DVI hat. Nur diese Version lässt sich auch echt übertakten.
> Bin mit meinem QX2710 größtenteils zufrieden. Läuft mit 110Hz und der Unterschied zu 60Hz ist zum Teil deutlich sichtbar (einfaches Fenster verschieben in Windows). Tearing wird dadurch auch weniger bemerkbar. Der einzige Nachteil beim Übertakten ist, dass man den Bildschirm neu kalibrieren muss, weil insbesondere der Gammawert stark verschoben wird.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach absolut spieletauglich



Danke für deine Antwort  
110 Hz klingt ja super! Erkennt dein PC den Monitor auch als 110Hz Monitor oder nur als 60Hz der trotzdem 110 macht?



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wenn du beim richtigen Shop kaufst, gibts da keine Probleme. Du musst dabei auf das richtige Modell achten, so eines z.B: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS Panel PC Monitor | eBay
> 
> Der Support vom Shop selber ist auch super, schreiben schnell zurück und sind sehr freundlich, sollte es wirklich Probleme geben denke ich sind sie sehr entgegenkommend.
> 
> ...



Genau die Seite hatte ich auch grad offen  
Also hast du den Qnix? Und auch übertaktet? Und wie siehts aus mit verarbeitung (ausgenommen der Wackelige Standfuß)? Ich finde auf den Bildern sieht der aus wie ein 30€ Aldi Bildschirm 
Und zum shop noch eines: Da steht. dass das Angebot nur noch 2 Tage gilt und nur eine Begrenzte Stückzahl verfügbar ist? Muss ich mich also beeilen ? Oder kommt das Selbe Angebot übermorgen neu ?



McRoll schrieb:


> WQHD und 120 Hz+ muss sich doch nicht mehr ausschließen.
> Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central zum Beispiel.
> Asus MG279Q Review - TFT Central oder das hier.
> 
> ...


Danke aber das liegt minimal über meinen Budget   ...ich kann nicht mehr als 400€ ausgeben !


----------



## jkox11 (24. Juli 2015)

Das Angebot gibt's schon seit über einem Jahr   
Manche Monitore schaffen sogar die 120Hz Marke, da ist wieder ein bisschen Glück im Spiel. 

Die Verarbeitung ist halt nicht das tollste, es geht aber um den IPS und die 120Hz. Deshalb ist der Preis halt auch unschlagbar. Mankos gibt's halt immer


----------



## claster17 (24. Juli 2015)

LePetit schrieb:


> Erkennt dein PC den Monitor auch als 110Hz Monitor oder nur als 60Hz der trotzdem 110 macht?



Windows übernimmt das benutzerdefinierte Bildschirmprofil direkt aus dem Nvidia Control Panel. Wenn ich dann die Eigenschaften vom Bildschirm anwähle, werden mir 60Hz und 110Hz angezeigt. Die Spiele erkennen die 110Hz auch


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. Juli 2015)

Viele kaufen sich GPUs für 400€ aufwärts und spielen dann ranzige Konsolenports. Viele besitzen auch einen 144Hz Monitor und spielen dann ranzige Konsolenports....Es lohnt sich absolut nicht, bleib bei 60Hz! 1440p hingegen lohnt sich aber, wenn man mal das Bild betrachtet meint man, man schaue durch ein Fenster  Keine sichtbaren Pixel mehr


----------



## claster17 (24. Juli 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Keine sichtbaren Pixel mehr



So weit sind wir noch nicht. Es sei denn, du betreibst 1440p auf 10" oder weniger. Der Unterschied zu Retina MacBooks/iMacs ist schon noch deutlich sichtbar.


----------



## McRoll (24. Juli 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Viele kaufen sich GPUs für 400€ aufwärts und spielen dann ranzige Konsolenports. Viele besitzen auch einen 144Hz Monitor und spielen dann ranzige Konsolenports....Es lohnt sich absolut nicht, bleib bei 60Hz! 1440p hingegen lohnt sich aber, wenn man mal das Bild betrachtet meint man, man schaue durch ein Fenster  Keine sichtbaren Pixel mehr



Konsolenports und Bildwiederholrate haben absolut nix miteinander zu tun. Auch wenn du nicht mehr als 60 oder gar 30 FPS erreichst statt 120+, ist der subjektive Bildeindruck dennoch besser, weil eine hohe Refreshrate des Monitors ein ruhigeres und flüssigeres Bild ermöglicht und hilft Tearing zu reduzieren. Es ist einfach angenehmer für die Augen. Nicht alles muss sich in FPS oder Grafikdetails messen lassen.


----------



## LePetit (24. Juli 2015)

Also ich denke das die Mischung aus WQHD und hohen Bildwiederholungsraten potenzial hat und das empfinden von Software extrem steigern kann! Immerhin ist der Display ja die art wie wie unsere teure Hardware primär wahrnehmen.
ich habe bei ebay den hier gefunden: Qnix QX2710 Evolution II Multi TRUE10 2560x1440 HDMI DVI LED Monitor 27" Matte | eBay
Was meint ihr? Pixel Perfect keine Versandkosten klingt ja super! Hat von haus aus 75Hz und ist übertaktbar! 
Aber ist AH-VA wie IPS ?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. Juli 2015)

Natürlich mußte erst dich selbst fragen für welchen zweck du hauptsächlich den Monitor nutzen willst?Nur für Gaming bereich oder benötigst du einen Monitor für Allroundtätigkeiten?

Hab mir vor kurzem Asus PB278QR angeschafft und bin recht gut bedient damit.Ich wollte ein Allrounder haben,also nicht nur zum Gaming sondern auch für Office und eventuell auch für Filme schaun bzw.Bildbearbeitung gut ist.

Getestet habe ich z.B. den alten classiker Quake 4(Shooter) und  was aktuelleres wie z.B.Company of Heroes 2 (Strategie) auf dem Monitor.Negatives konnte ich nicht feststellen.Aber nur die Grundeinstellung ab Werk z.B. helligkeit ist doch etwas hoch. 

Die einstellungssache des Monitors ist wieder geschmackssache des Anwenders.Bei interesse kannste hier rein schaun für mehr Infos,

https://www.asus.com/de/Monitors/PB278QR/


grüße Brex


----------



## claster17 (24. Juli 2015)

LePetit schrieb:


> ich habe bei ebay den hier gefunden: Qnix QX2710 Evolution II Multi TRUE10 2560x1440 HDMI DVI LED Monitor 27" Matte | eBay



Das ist der falsche. Der übertaktbare hat nur! DVI und ein PLS Panel. Also wenn da AH-VA, HDMI, DisplayPort oder anderes steht, dann ist es nicht das Übertaktungswunder. Außerdem haben alle anderen Varianten einen höheren Inputlag.

Edit: Folgender ist in der richtigen Ausführung
Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll Matte Perfect Pixel 27" 2560x1440 PLS PC Monitor | eBay


----------



## blackout24 (24. Juli 2015)

LePetit schrieb:


> Also ich denke das die Mischung aus WQHD und hohen Bildwiederholungsraten potenzial hat und das empfinden von Software extrem steigern kann! Immerhin ist der Display ja die art wie wie unsere teure Hardware primär wahrnehmen.
> ich habe bei ebay den hier gefunden: Qnix QX2710 Evolution II Multi TRUE10 2560x1440 HDMI DVI LED Monitor 27" Matte | eBay
> Was meint ihr? Pixel Perfect keine Versandkosten klingt ja super! Hat von haus aus 75Hz und ist übertaktbar!
> Aber ist AH-VA wie IPS ?



Die Multi Input Variante kann man nicht übertakten nur die mit einem einzigen DVI-I Anschluss. Die hat auch ein anderes Panel (Samsung PLS). Auf 120 Hz kriegt man die recht einfach man muss nur die Timings etwas anpassen und ein neues Farbprofil laden, weil die Helligkeit beim  Übertakten runtergeht.
Das mit dem hohen Inputlag ist völliger Quatsch und dummes Marketinggeblubber. Ich hatte davor ein 27" 1080p monitor mit 1ms Reaktionszeit der auf Gaming ausgelegt war und auf dem hat es sich kein Meter anders gespielt als auf dem QNIX den ich seit 2 Jahren habe.


----------



## LePetit (24. Juli 2015)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Die Multi Input Variante kann man nicht übertakten nur die mit einem einzigen DVI-I Anschluss. Die hat auch ein anderes Panel (Samsung PLS). Auf 120 Hz kriegt man die recht einfach man muss nur die Timings etwas anpassen und ein neues Farbprofil laden, weil die Helligkeit beim  Übertakten runtergeht.
> Das mit dem hohen Inputlag ist völliger Quatsch und dummes Marketinggeblubber. Ich hatte davor ein 27" 1080p monitor mit 1ms Reaktionszeit der auf Gaming ausgelegt war und auf dem hat es sich kein Meter anders gespielt als auf dem QNIX den ich seit 2 Jahren habe.



Okay und Farben geschwindigkeit ist über DVI auch gut? Hab noch nie DVI genutz  immer nur HDMI oder DP  


claster17 schrieb:


> Das ist der falsche. Der übertaktbare hat nur! DVI und ein PLS Panel. Also wenn da AH-VA, HDMI, DisplayPort oder anderes steht, dann ist es nicht das Übertaktungswunder. Außerdem haben alle anderen Varianten einen höheren Inputlag.
> 
> Edit: Folgender ist in der richtigen Ausführung
> Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll Matte Perfect Pixel 27" 2560x1440 PLS PC Monitor | eBay



Ok danke  
Der hat auch Free shiping super  


[size=+1]*Und hat zufällig jemand eine Marken Alternative (Samsung, BenQ etc.) in meinem Preisbereich parat? *[/size]Hier wäre mir WQHD wichtiger als 100+ Hz da ich mit mehr Platz am Desktop mehr anfangen kann als mit mehr Hz


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

Ein hoher Inputlag ist keine Marketinggeblubber, wobei ich auch noch keinen Hersteller gesehen habe, der damit geworben hat.
Leider habe ich zum Qnix QX2710 DVI only auch noch keinen verlässlichen Test mit ner Angabe zum Inputlag gefunden.


----------



## claster17 (24. Juli 2015)

Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juli 2015)

Die angegebene Reaktionszeit ist meist Marketing, ein gefühl/gemessener Inputlag aber entscheidend für die Bedienbarkeit. 

Auf manchen Fernsehern (100ms+) kann man nichtmal den Desktop bedienen...


----------



## LePetit (24. Juli 2015)

Also wäre der Qnix so oder so eine gute wahl oder? Auch wenn ich ihn nicht bzw. nur wenig übertakten kann ist er ein guter WQHD Monitor mit gutem Panel?


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juli 2015)

Der Qnix ist ne super Wahl, ob man ihn übertaktet oder nicht Ich habe ihn lange auf 60 Hz gelassen und so große Unterschiede sehe ich jetzt nicht. Es ist schon fein, aber einen "Aha-Effekt" hatte ich bisher nicht. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich einige Filme etwas anstrengend Filme,da sie ja nur 25 FPS haben, weiß aber nicht ob das an der gu langen Verwendung von 96Hz liegt. 

Wegen des Inputlags kann ich nur sagen, dass es keine Probleme macht. Habe vorher suf einem XMG Laptop gespielt und die sollten ja einen relativ geringen Inputlag haben und natürlich sollte man vielleicht auch mal sagen das die Reaktionszeit fast der unwichtigste Wert ist, da beim gesamten Inputlag die Reaktionszeit den geringsten Anteil ausmacht und ob es jetzt 2ms oder 4ms sind ist da auch gleich.
Wichtig ist, dass der gesamte Inputlag so gering wie möglich ist und laut Tests befindet sich der Qnix QX2710 im Bereich von 20-30 ms und das ist noch gut spielbar.
Kann natürlich sein, dass er bei den aktuellen Modellen sogar verbessert wurde...die Test sind ein wenig älter.


----------



## claster17 (24. Juli 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich einige Filme etwas anstrengend Filme,da sie ja nur 25 FPS haben



Da dürfte Smooth Video Project helfen


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juli 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Da dürfte Smooth Video Project helfen


Klingt interessant, vielen Dank für den Link.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Juli 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Der Qnix ist ne super Wahl, ob man ihn übertaktet oder nicht Ich habe ihn lange auf 60 Hz gelassen und so große Unterschiede sehe ich jetzt nicht. Es ist schon fein, aber einen "Aha-Effekt" hatte ich bisher nicht.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich einige Filme etwas anstrengend Filme,da sie ja nur 25 FPS haben, weiß aber nicht ob das an der gu langen Verwendung von 96Hz liegt. .



Also ich hatte meinen sonst auch nur auf 96 Hz was schon nice ist und easy ohne angepasste Timings möglich ist. Nun hab ich ihn wie hier beschrieben stabil auf 120 Hz gebracht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea-319.html#post7567986

Muss sagen in CS:S ist es schon fast erschreckend wieviel direkter und smoother es ist als 60 Hz womit ich sonst auch keine Probleme hatte. Frage ich mich fast wie mir das ruckeln bei 60 Hz nie aufgefallen ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wegen des Inputlags kann ich nur sagen, dass es keine Probleme macht. Habe vorher suf einem XMG Laptop gespielt und die sollten ja einen relativ geringen Inputlag haben und natürlich sollte man vielleicht auch mal sagen das die Reaktionszeit fast der unwichtigste Wert ist, da beim gesamten Inputlag die Reaktionszeit den geringsten Anteil ausmacht und ob es jetzt 2ms oder 4ms sind ist da auch gleich.
> Wichtig ist, dass der gesamte Inputlag so gering wie möglich ist und laut Tests befindet sich der Qnix QX2710 im Bereich von 20-30 ms und das ist noch gut spielbar.
> Kann natürlich sein, dass er bei den aktuellen Modellen sogar verbessert wurde...die Test sind ein wenig älter.



Du redest da aber von der Gesamtlatenz und nicht vom Inputlag. 
Und bei einer Gesamtlatenz von 20-30ms würde ich persönlich kotzen.


----------



## LePetit (27. Juli 2015)

Ich denke, ich werde mir den Qnix zulegen. 
Der Standfuß von meinem acer ist auch schlecht und ich bin damit zurecht gekommen.  Und für den Preis bietet er wirklich enorm viel! 
Das mit dem Inputlag/Gesamtlatentz habe ich aber jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden  Ist die nun gut (Gaming geeignet) oder nicht ?
Der Preis liegt gerade bei 330 US$ QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Matte] Perfect Pixel 27" 2560x1440 PLS PC Monitor | eBay ist das Standard oder kommt bald wieder ein angebot? Weil er ja letzte Woche noch günstiger war.


----------



## Rho (27. Juli 2015)

Den Aufpreis für _Pixel Perfect_ würde ich mir sparen. Genauer gesagt, ich habe ihn mir damals gespart. Pixel Perfect bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass der gelieferte Monitor auch wirklich entsprechend fehlerfrei ist, sondern nur, dass du ihn kostenlos austauschen könntest, falls mehr fehlerhafte Pixel als versprochen zu sehen sind. Ob man sich dann wirklich den Aufwand bezüglich Rückversand, Zollabwicklung usw. wegen 1-2 fehlerhafter Pixel, die ohnehin nicht auffallen, antut, ist mehr als fraglich. Letztendlich profitiert von dieser Zusatzoption nur der Händler wirklich.

Ohne Pixel Perfext bekommst du ihn matt bzw. semi-glossy schon ab 272 €, in der Glossy-Variante sogar schon ab 261 €. Die 19 % EUSt sollte man dabei natürlich auch nie aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## LePetit (27. Juli 2015)

Rho schrieb:


> Den Aufpreis für _Pixel Perfect_ würde ich mir sparen. Genauer gesagt, ich habe ihn mir damals gespart. Pixel Perfect bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass der gelieferte Monitor auch wirklich entsprechend fehlerfrei ist, sondern nur, dass du ihn kostenlos austauschen könntest, falls mehr fehlerhafte Pixel als versprochen zu sehen sind. Ob man sich dann wirklich den Aufwand bezüglich Rückversand, Zollabwicklung usw. wegen 1-2 fehlerhafter Pixel, die ohnehin nicht auffallen, antut, ist mehr als fraglich. Letztendlich profitiert von dieser Zusatzoption nur der Händler wirklich.
> 
> Ohne Pixel Perfext bekommst du ihn matt bzw. semi-glossy schon ab 272 €, in der Glossy-Variante sogar schon ab 261 €. Die 19 % EUSt sollte man dabei natürlich auch nie aus den Augen verlieren.


Okay danke  
Hast du Defekte Pixel in deinem Panel ?  Ich muss sagen mich würde sowas total stören wenn ich irgendwo einen ständig weißen oder schwarzen Punkt hätte  
mit den 19% meinst du die Einfuhrgebühr richtig? Fallen sonst noch zusätzliche Kosten an?


----------



## Rho (27. Juli 2015)

Ich habe einen defekten Pixel. Müsste schwarz sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ohne jetzt extra einfarbige Testbilder anzuzeigen, hätte ich aber keine Chance mehr ihn zu finden. Fällt also bei der Pixeldichte und noch dazu im Randbereich definitiv nicht auf.

Mit EUSt meine ich die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Zollgebühren fallen nicht an. Es ist aber durchaus möglich, dass der Zoll zu dämlich ist, den Monitor als solchen einzuordnen und deshalb irgendwelche Fantasiegebühren erhebt. Bei mir waren sie z.B. anfangs der Meinung, es handle sich dabei um ein TV-Empfangsgerät...

Was ebenfalls möglich ist, ist eine Gebühr des Zustellunternehmens für die Zollabwicklung und das Vorstrecken der EUSt.


----------



## mr-croxx (28. Juli 2015)

Vor wenigen Wochen stand ich vor dem gleichen Problem und bin (eine gefühlte Ewigkeit) keinen Schritt weiter gekommen. Mein Eindruck: Es gibt keinen gescheiten 27"@144Hz. Und der ROG ist (leider) 'ne unausgereifte Wundertüte mit Chance auf herbe Probleme (einfach mal googlen). 

Da ich mir die GTX 970 zugelegt habe und G-Sync deshalb nicht abgeneigt war, habe ich mir diesen hier mal etwas näher angeschaut und letztlich gekauft: 
AOC G2460PG Monitor Review -Aktuell liegt er leicht über 400€. 

Mein Eindruck nach knapp 3 Wochen: Klar wären 27" eine feine Sache, aber ich bereue den Kauf auf keinen Fall! Ich habe von AOC zuvor noch nicht viel gehört und selbst noch nie einen besessen. Umsomehr bin ich überrascht, was für einen überragenden Monitor ich jetzt auf meinem Tisch stehen habe. 
1. Mir persönich gefällt das Design. V.A. da kein glänzendes Plastik verwendet wird, welches ständig bei der leichtesten Berührung verschmiert und (gerade abends) Lichtquellen im Rahmen refektiert. 
2. 144Hz + G-Sync ist einfach brutal gut und schwer zu beschreiben. Wenn ich nun bei Freunden vor dem PC sitze, bekomme ich regelrecht Anfälle und denk mir oft etwas von "Diashow".

Ich denke man muss nüchtern abwägen, ob einem 27" oder 100+ Hz wichtiger sind. Beides zusammen ist m. E. heute noch nicht wirklich Marktreif. Evtl. sieht es in einem halben bis einem Jahr anders aus. Ich habe mich für geschmeidige, schnelle Bildwiedergabe entschieden und bin überglücklich. Letzlich rate ich aber jedem geneigten Käufer mal den driekten Vergleich zu erleben (27" vs. 100+Hz und G-Sync) und dann erst zu kaufen.

Gruß 
croxx


----------



## LePetit (11. August 2015)

Ist noch jemand hier? 
Ich bin total verwirrt mit diesen Qnix 
Ich hab jetzt in ebay diese version gefunden QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll DP Multi TRUE10 TRUE 10 Matte 27" 2560x1440 Monitor | eBay, von der Beschreibung ist der Monitor doch die beste Variante oder? 
Warum gibt es denn so viele versionen und welche ist den jetzt die beste?


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2015)

Der True10 hat zwar mehr Anschlüsse aber einen Inputlag aus der Hölle soweit ich weiß. 
Der Samsung PLS (dürfte nur DVI sein) ist glaube ich das gute, übertaktbare Modell.


----------



## LePetit (11. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der True10 hat zwar mehr Anschlüsse aber einen Inputlag aus der Hölle soweit ich weiß.
> Der Samsung PLS (dürfte nur DVI sein) ist glaube ich das gute, übertaktbare Modell.



okay danke also doch der, der schon hier verlinkt wurde. Aber geht durch DVI nicht irgentwas verloren? Farben etc? Ich hatte bisher immer gedacht das DVI schlechter ist als HDMI/DP.


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2015)

LePetit schrieb:


> okay danke also doch der, der schon hier verlinkt wurde. Aber geht durch DVI nicht irgentwas verloren? Farben etc? Ich hatte bisher immer gedacht das DVI schlechter ist als HDMI/DP.



Warum? Ist ne digitale Schnittstelle wie die anderen auch und wesentlich leistungsfähiger als HDMI von der Bandbreite. HDMI is sowieso nur Konsumerkram und hauptsächlich für DVD Player und Fernseher gedacht. Darum kannst du auch 2560x1440 @ 120 Hz durch das DVI Kabel prügeln mit macht. Bei HDMI ist da schon längst Ende Gelände.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Naja, eigentlich schafft HDMI mehr Bandbreite, nur genutzt wird es erst bei "4K" 60Hz.


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2015)

Nach meinen Berechnungen braucht 2560x1440@120 Hz mehr Bandbreite (~ 10Gbps) als 3840x2160@30Hz(~6Gbps).


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

ICh rede ja auch von 60Hz bei 3840x2160, halt knapp 12GBit/s.


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ICh rede ja auch von 60Hz bei 3840x2160, halt knapp 12GBit/s.



Kriegt aber nur HDMI 2.0 hin. Unterstüzt noch nicht einmal die neuste AMD Fury Generation.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Dafür alle Maxwells ab GTX 960.
Und ich sehe das anders rum, die Fury X unterstützt nich mal HDMI 2.0.
Mag zwar kein HDMI, aber unterstützen hätten sie wenigstens mal können.

DVI Duallink sollte eigentlich auch nur 7,44GBit/s unterstützen.


----------



## LePetit (14. August 2015)

Also was jetzt? 
geht DVI ohne Probleme oder geht dadurch etwas verloren?  
Und ist das übertakten eigentlich mit grüner und roter graka gleich oder gibts da ein unterschied?


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Digitale Übertragung ist digitale Übertragung, da geht nichts verloren.


----------

